# How to sell [edited] Wyndham Points?



## Surefirevacations (Feb 8, 2011)

I am a newbie.  [Specifics deleted.]  I know nothing about selling Wyndham points.  What are the best websites to list it on to find a buyer?  I did list it in the classifieds section here but I'm looking for other ideas.  How much is it worth?  It is a VIP Platinum membership and is all on one contract.  [Specifics deleted.]Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2011)

The sad truth is that people are actually having to give away their Wyndham points, or sell them for pennies on the dollar, to unload them.


----------



## jkkee (Feb 8, 2011)

And VIP benefits do not transfer with a resale.


----------



## siesta (Feb 8, 2011)

if MF have become a burden, and you don't have a family member interested in taking on the MF (VIP benefits transfer to family), then start an ebay auction for a $1 (this is assuming the deed is paid for, free and clear)


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 8, 2011)

siesta said:


> if MF have become a burden, and you don't have a family member interested in taking on the MF (VIP benefits transfer to family), then start an ebay auction for a $1 (this is assuming the deed is paid for, free and clear)



As far as I can tell, on E-Bay big points contracts are drawing the same or similar bids as smaller points amounts.  No bids or 1 dollar.  The maintance fees are a major problem.  Since it is a Platium Account, that has a bunch of free guest passes, you may want to find a friend or someone that will lease the account from you.  They would have to use the guest passes for their use and then pay additional guest pass fees, if needed.  Another way would to find a friend or family member that would use the account and place them on the deed, that way you would not need to worry about guest passes.  I do not know if the Wyndham Rental program actually recovers maintance fees or not, but you could try that to.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not current on eBay pricing since we bought last July, but at the time we purchased many larger contracts were going for somewhat more than $1.  

I was looking at two 500K Great Smoky contracts and bid on one, but it got too expensive.  If my memory is correct, that contract went for a little less than $5,000 + closing.  

Seeing that, I snatched up mine for a little less than $2,000 including closing with a "Buy It Now."

Now, Great Smoky maintenance fees are lower than most (that's why we bought there), and that may be the reason for those higher prices.  For a resort with high fees, the selling price may be $1 with you paying the closing costs...or worse.

I'm not sure if this is okay to post or not -- so if it's a no-no, Denise please remove it -- but the real estate company we dealt with was Great Timeshare Bargains based in Lacey, WA.  They gave us very good service and have 100% positive feedback on eBay, I believe.  They might be a company to contact to sell your holding.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 8, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> I'm not current on eBay pricing since we bought last July, but at the time we purchased many larger contracts were going for somewhat more than $1 ...
> 
> For those that are interested, this is currently on E-Bay.  Might be interesting to see if it sells.
> 
> ...


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 8, 2011)

*I would hope not*



rrlongwell said:


> For those that are interested, this is currently on E-Bay.  Might be interesting to see if it sells.
> 
> (1 Million) 1,000,000 ANNUAL Wyndham Timeshare Points
> 
> ...



I would hope anyone looking at this auction would see that other auctions for 1,000,000+ points have been sold for as little as $2600.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 8, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> For those that are interested, this is currently on E-Bay.  Might be interesting to see if it sells.
> 
> (1 Million) 1,000,000 ANNUAL Wyndham Timeshare Points
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the "Buy It Now" price is only relevant if it is WAY below what the contracts are actually selling for.  When I bought my contract, the bidding was already approaching what I paid and there were several days left in the bidding...so I pulled the trigger and probably saved at least $3,000 from what the eventual auction price would have been.  

LISTINGS mean nothing.  I saw one Canterbury listing (for somewhat less than 1 million points) with a "Buy It Now" price of $95,000!  Oddly enough, that listing expired without any bids.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 8, 2011)

When I was buying on eBay, I did a search by the resort I was interested in for "Completed Auctions."  

That tells you what contracts at your target resort are actually being *SOLD* for...which gives you a good idea of what you can realistically expect to pay.  Anything higher, you pass and wait.


----------



## Surefirevacations (Feb 9, 2011)

I appreciate the advice!  Ebay is always the bargain basement for timeshares so I try to not sell on there. I found a buyer for it on redweek.com last night.  Thanks again!


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 9, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> When I was buying on eBay, I did a search by the resort I was interested in for "Completed Auctions."
> 
> Just maked my watch list on E-Bay for Wyndham points contracts, in under 12 hours over 1.3 million points are being actioned (quite a bit more, I got tired of adding them up).  It will be interesting to see if one wanted to could one buy 1 million points for $10 dollars or less.  Forgive me for being cynical, I think if one were so inclined one could do so in the next 12 hours.  The added benfit of acquision in this fashion is the risk of maintance fee increases is spread over a number of resorts (not dissimilar to what I think the Acess progrom pitches).  If the market does turn and value comes back to timeshares, smaller contracts would be easyer to sell.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Feb 9, 2011)

A million points has a Maintenance Fee of what...some $600/month?  That's a dance I'm not going to initiate...

I know some of you run a small side business of renting out weeks but that level of points requires an income of at least $7,200 per year....Nope...I'm not biting that one.

Maybe I'm thinking too small...my TS max right now is about two weeks a year if I chose carefully.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 10, 2011)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> A million points has a Maintenance Fee of what...some $600/month?  That's a dance I'm not going to initiate...
> 
> I know some of you run a small side business of renting out weeks but that level of points requires an income of at least $7,200 per year....Nope...I'm not biting that one.
> 
> Maybe I'm thinking too small...my TS max right now is about two weeks a year if I chose carefully.



I tend to agree with the above.  However given the discussions on points vs. resale on this board on others it thought it would be interesting.  By the way at least 10 of the Wyndham points contracts that I referenced in the earlier post went for no bids.  Is it my imagination, or are the better Wyndham timeshares becoming less frequent on E-Bay?


----------

